# Boost tap idea... Figure I may try this



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright so i'm cleaning up my vacuum lines and want it as tucked and clean as possible...so I decided to try something.

Took a brass nipple, and jb welded it in one of my sai connectors. This will be used as a boost tap, just figured I'd post up my idea








The nipple is pressure fit into the hole pretty snug, but to prevent leaks I decided to seal it up. Hoping this works.
If not, them i'm going to source someone to make one. Or maybe just bag the thought and pony up for my Sri!
Regardless hope you guys dig it!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats to be plugged into the mani, right??

it looks good, clean and creative!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

good idea, just hope the flex in the plastic doesn't let the jb weld break off and float into the engine....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah that was my thought as well, but before doing this,I used another one and plugged it up solid and put it in the same spot, still is solid as the day it went in. so I'll test this and report back.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

I would be very cautious as those clip on pcv/sai fittings were never intended for boost. So like josh said, be careful it doesnt break and end up sucking pieces into the motor


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Look at the gti.... They have them everywhere for vacuum and boost sources. Just the same
I'm not running it yet, but may install it shortly


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Look at the gti.... They have them everywhere for vacuum and boost sources. Just the same
> I'm not running it yet, but may install it shortly


they actually just have the 1 for the pcv which is I believe smaller in size then the sai ones

Im just trying to help as it obviously wouldnt be fun if any of that stuff got sucked into your motor


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

YeahI am going to run it until the Sri gets purchased. Just need to get my ecu back from c2 they're currently tweaking my set up!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> YeahI am going to run it until the Sri gets purchased. Just need to get my ecu back from c2 they're currently tweaking my set up!


what are they adding?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> what are they adding?


awesomness.....jk no idea...:laugh:

for real tho, i wouldn't use that piece.....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> awesomness.....


lol, dont they always?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> lol, dont they always?


yup 
:laugh::wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

My tune definitely needs a tweaking right now. Car's not running right but i have no time to fix it


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fyi. the TUNE doesn't change....part or sensors go bad or parts are changed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> My tune definitely needs a tweaking right now. Car's not running right but i have no time to fix it


whats wrong? what codes is it showing? any access to Vag com?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I was pulling a bunch of timing. They are switching things up. I sent a ton of data logging in so Ryan could tweak things. Its nothing really huge, but I kept getting a cel. I'll report back when its back and running


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> I was pulling a bunch of timing. They are switching things up. I sent a ton of data logging in so Ryan could tweak things. Its nothing really huge, but I kept getting a cel. I'll report back when its back and running


what was the cel for?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

jettaglx91 said:


> I would be very cautious as those clip on pcv/sai fittings were never intended for boost. So like josh said, be careful it doesnt break and end up sucking pieces into the motor


Those clips are also used in the stock R32 intake manifolds and we have customers pushing 15-20psi on them every day without issue. Also as far as the boost tap goes, a new billet solution will be available shortly for that. 


Sent from my Race Car


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Really? JB weld to plastic on the inside of the intake?
Kids sure are smart these days.:banghead:
-Barry


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Again its something I've not run yet, but am entertaining the idea until the Sri gets ordered. Maybe elitist should stick to trying to remain "elite" and start trying to design solutions for things like boost taps for the 2.5 or some how design a single useful item/comment for our community. Ha,
"kids these days?"

This "kid" has brought more to the table than any "elitist" could ever imagine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Barry is such q weird name

sent from tapatalk


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry, thats what my mom gave me for a proper name. At least I can spell and type correctly.
As for "brought more to the table than any "elitist" could ever imagine." You have no clue what I have done with my 4 cars. 
-Barry, A family name giving proudly from my mother.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elitist said:


> Sorry, thats what my mom gave me for a proper name. At least I can spell and type correctly.
> As for "brought more to the table than any "elitist" could ever imagine." You have no clue what I have done with my 4 cars.
> -Barry, A family name giving proudly from my mother.


lol. sorry for the misspell, i was writing from the phone.

i do have a clue about what you have done to your cars...!  but that doesnt make it right to go around like an ass hating the world.

Yes, your account is 90% hateful/hurted comments, i have read them all.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

elitist said:


> Sorry, thats what my mom gave me for a proper name. At least I can spell and type correctly.
> As for "brought more to the table than any "elitist" could ever imagine." You have no clue what I have done with my 4 cars.
> -Barry, A family name giving proudly from my mother.


:laugh: :bs: :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> :laugh: :bs: :wave:


:thumbup:


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> :thumbup:


But, I will say...he does do outstanding work. I personally like the turbo R32 the most.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> But, I will say...he does do outstanding work. I personally like the turbo R32 the most.


i'm more into the mk1...


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

No mk1 here. Yet I do like them. They were the begining of a great "hot hatch" run! Mk1 Gti was an amazing car in 1983-84. I do have a R32, but I should trade UP for a Mk1 :laugh:
-B


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

few things are as fun as an AWD turbo'ed rear engine mk1. 

the engine is debatable... i'd do either a 1.8T, *2.5T* or a 2.0T


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

Interesting. AWD and rear engine? You're correct, out of those 3 engines I would do a 2.5T. Personally I hate the 1.8T with it's weak rods and crazy computer system. The 2.0TSI is a nice setup but not sure I would pick it for that type of project. 

-B


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elitist said:


> Interesting. AWD and rear engine? You're correct, out of those 3 engines I would do a 2.5T. Personally I hate the 1.8T with it's weak rods and crazy computer system. The 2.0TSI is a nice setup but not sure I would pick it for that type of project.
> 
> -B


i just dont want to be cramped with a mid engine... and i dislike front engines in general.

Yes, rear engines have the 911 "issues", but it shows who knows how to drive, and who has to dial 911... in the end it makes for a FUN lil car.

the 1.8 would be a lil lighter, the 2.5 is AWESOME, but the 2.0 has better support.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

You do have a point. The 911 setup has been one of the top track cars in the world. The GT2-RS is an amazing car with a rear engine setup, GT3 as well. You would just have to balance the car out perfectly, which is one bonus of the porsche.

Anyways, this got way off topic! I still think the boost tap the poster made is a poor choice. I believe BFI makes one that snaps on. Check them out.

Always good chatting fred. 
-B


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> I would be very cautious as those clip on pcv/sai fittings were never intended for boost. So like josh said, be careful it doesnt break and end up sucking pieces into the motor


Actually, the same fittings are used all over the FSI and TSI engines, which are boosted.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, the same fittings are used all over the FSI and TSI engines, which are boosted.


I know they use them for pcv but are smaller then the SAI ones on a 2.5


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, the same fittings are used all over the FSI and TSI engines, which are boosted.


Exactly. I just modeled my idea after all of the 2.0t boost taps. I can't cnc things myself though. This still hasn't been installed because I was able to really clean things up. I even tucked my sai


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think this might help if you havent already taken care of it
http://www.intengineering.com/bille...st-cap-for-fsi-tsi-and-2-5l-5cyl-engines.html


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's the ticket! I haven't installed the part. Only because i'm ordering a Sri soon enough so i'm alright for now... But that part makes me happy to see someone taking the time to make a Nice part


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Using the diy boost tap currently... Its perfectly stable. Will be buying c2's Sri shortly so won't have any need for it, but figured I'd test it a bit...


----------

